# Singer 360 02



## AJV (May 31, 2013)

I have been given an old knitting machine (1969), the Singer 360 02, but I have no idea how to put this thing together. I have no manual and no experience at all in knitting machines. I couldn't find any pictures of this machine on the internet, but here are some pictures. Anybody here who has experience with this type of knitting machine?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Is there a reason why you're calling this a Singer 360-02?......On the right-front bed....is there an insignia that has 'SIT' on it?......This machine was sold under various names...depending on the country.....Singer/Superba ....Singer DB(double bed)....Nicknamed the 'suitcase singer' for the case it came in......Also called Singer MK1 Double Bed ......and here is the link to download a free copy of the manual:
http://machineknittingetc.com/singer-mk1-double-bed-knitting-machine-instruction-manual.html 
Supposedly a very good machine that creates excellent ribbing patterns ....The tools can also be used on a Passap machine....
There is an excellent pattern book that came with this machine.....I'll check ...but it may be more difficult to find one......
You will probably have to do some deep cleaning on your machine to have it run properly.....


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like a lot of work cleaning it up but the table that it is in looks great and those are hard to come by.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Lots of info on this SIT type of machine can be found at

http://www.superbaknitting.com/

or try Ravelry.com and search for Superba knitting machines.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I looked more thoroughly. I found your machine almost half way down this page:
http://www.superbaknitting.com/search/label/SINGER

It talks of different names for your machine. Yes it was called Singer. But it was identical to the Superba 360, except in color!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

There is also a manual to help you with your machine. It is the basic Superba manual which is on this page. 
http://www.superbaknitting.com/p/instruction-manual-for-pressure-pad.html

It is sort of near the top. Click on the picture of a book to read or download the manual.

(Someday I will set up and use my Superba machine instead of just researching it <G>)


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Also try youtube.com I went there and typed superba knitting machine into the search window and I found a lot of videos using the Superba machine. Perhaps some of these will help you.


----------



## AJV (May 31, 2013)

Thank you so much for all this usefull information! Now I will try to put the machine together and hope for the best ;-)


----------



## petramax (Mar 7, 2011)

I would also like to know where I can find
This patternbook. Also, I am looking for a
Back cam box replacement for my
Suitcase subger DB, aka 360, epzaka MK1, aka
Chatelaine. Anyone have it for sale? Or both
Back and front cam boxes ? Either or must be 
Reasonably priced, in good condition
And accept Paypal
Petra
Vancouver, wa 98683
[email protected]


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

AJV said:


> I have been given an old knitting machine (1969), the Singer 360 02, but I have no idea how to put this thing together. I have no manual and no experience at all in knitting machines. I couldn't find any pictures of this machine on the internet, but here are some pictures. Anybody here who has experience with this type of knitting machine?


Viewing the picture, this is NOT the 1980s Singer SK360.

The machine in the photos appears to be what we in Canada know as a French Made "Superba", badged as Singer.

To me it is only useful as a project machine, not for general production use.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I would get rid of the machine and keep the beautiful cabinet. You will only have grief from the machine.

You can get amachine made in the 80's for around $300 or less that has punchcards and does a lot of things which you will enjoy doing.


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

Also called Chatalaine


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

They actually are great little machines if in good repair


----------

